# WiFi only is not for me!



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I know there have been lots of discussions about the pros and cons of the WiFi only Kindles vs. those with WiFi and 3G. I bought the new mini-Kindle a few weeks ago (right when it first came out) which is the first WiFi only Kindle I have owned.

At home it works great. Five bars, connects instantly, downloads books and my daily New York Times faster than my old K3 (or Kindle Keyboard, to use the current nomenclature).

However...this past week I got to try it out on the road and I have learned that WiFi only is not for me. In the airport or at the hotel, there might be WiFi, but connecting required several steps--going to Settings, scanning for the network, entering a password...at the Westin hotel where I was staying in NC, I had to go to the browser and go through a whole series of screens to login to the WiFi (the hotel had crappy Internet and I told them so when I checked out). Even knowing passwords and so on, the connection failed 50% of the time. Last night we were at a B&B in Belfast, Maine. They had WiFi and it worked fine on my computer and iPhone but for some unknown reason, my Kindle wouldn't connect, even though I tried multiple times.

I have plenty of books on my Kindle but I also have a subscription to the New York Times and when I am traveling, I really want to read the paper, so it is doubly annoying when I can't get a connection and download it!

I have a Kindle Touch with WiFi and 3G on order. I will be curious if that is the "perfect" solution...will I like the touch screen enough to forgo the buttons? In many ways this little Kindle is perfect--I like the size and weight, I like the buttons and the onscreen keyboard is fine with me--but out of the house it's not my dream machine. As others have said, a mini-Kindle with WiFi and 3G for $109 would be a perfect solution.

L


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

Leslie, your situation is why I will always pay for the 3G.  I have also ran into issues with "free Wi-Fi" in public places and hotels.  Had a room that was too far away from the main desk and didn't pick up the wi-fi.  Needed to go down to the lobby to use laptop.  Issue with pass codes in other hotels.  My work blocks with Wi-Fi for non-office people.  Yuck.  I will spend the extra $ and get the 3G for away from home usage.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I have to agree - I've always had 3G Kindles, because the only place I can be sure to get a wi-fi connection is at home. I just don't frequent places that have public wi-fi - and it appears to be pretty hit and miss anyway - and we don't have it at work.

As much as I've been complaining that we can't get the Fire here in the UK, the fact that's there's no 3G AND you can't tether it to your phone (like all Kindles) does temper my disappointment a good deal. Why make a smaller, more portable tablet and then restrict it's connectivity when you're out and about?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Wifi works fine for my DD, But I am like you Leslie.. 3G will be all I ever use.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Wifi is great for the BRATs, but I prefer the 3G as well.  My Internet is very unreliable and I like being able to get my books when I want them.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I can see where not having 3G would be a pain if one has a subscription...which I've never done on my Kindle. (Tend to read those on my iPad.) However, I do have my portable MiFi that has pay-as-you go plans for 10 days at a time or a month, and the Kindle Mini connects just fine to it.  

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I can see where not having 3G would be a pain if one has a subscription...which I've never done on my Kindle. (Tend to read those on my iPad.) However, I do have my portable MiFi that has pay-as-you go plans for 10 days at a time or a month, and the Kindle Mini connects just fine to it.
> 
> Betsy


Tell me more about what MiFi is?

L


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Let me just say that while I would never go WiFi only, 3G is not perfect either.  There were days I was on vacation that I had no 3G connectivity either.


----------



## Meka (Sep 8, 2011)

I will always pay the extra for 3G as well for the same reasons others mentioned.

@ Betsy, I would also like to hear more about mifi.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie,

MiFi is a personal WiFi hotspot device. I use a Virgin Mobile Wireless Network Router MiFi 2200. There is a Novatel one, too, and I think you can get one from Verizon as an add-on to a phone plan...

I like the Virgin because it is pay as you go, and I don't need it very often.

It's $10 for 10 days/100 MB, $20 for 30 days/500 MB and $50 for 30 days unlimited access. I'll get the $10 version for trips if there is spotty WiFi. Sometimes I get the $20 for 30 days if it's a long trip.

Betsy


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I decided a couple of years ago to buy a WIFI only. At the time I thought it would be fine (I already had a k2).  I think it was only a few weeks old when I was interstate, and saw a book I wanted to download.  Turned on the wireless and of course, Duh, I couldnt get it until I returned home a few weeks later.  Free WIFI hot spots are rare in Australia and not usually in Hotels.  So within a day I had ordered a 3G kindle from my iphone.

We are allowed to tether our iphones these days without incurring extra cost, so it is less of an issue, unless we are travelling out of Australia.  Then Kindle 3G is really important.

We are travelling to Europe next year and have already pre-ordered a TEP - which is Britain's equivalent of the MIFI.  This will give us full 3G wireless access to all our wifi devices for a 4 week rental of only 80 pounds for several gb of data download.  And this will come in handy for our emails on the Kindle Fire and Touch now that Amazon have pulled the 3G experimental browser


----------



## Joe914 (Oct 12, 2011)

I have a kindle 3 wifi only , i was considering upgrading to the touch 3g like you but i read on a blog that you cannot use the web browser with 3g, only wifi on the touch.This will work for you since you only want it for subscriptions,i was hoping to use it for my dropbox catalog of books and email since the 3g web browsing is disabled in the touch it will not work for my needs.I would like to sell my kindle wifi and buy a kindle keyboard 3g with web browsing ,anyone know what can i expect to get for a used kindle wifi in excellent condition.


----------



## HeyDrew (Sep 12, 2011)

I can see how, if a Kindle was your only reading device and you had subscriptions to newspapers and such on it, WiFi just wouldn't cut it.  Since I've had an iPad / iPad 2 for longer than I've had a Kindle, all my news, magazines, etc., come in via that and yes, 3G is a must to me.  I've invested to much money/time/emotion in apps and subscriptions to switch devices.  Basically, locked in at this point.  My Kindle 4/2011/whatever it's called just so happens to be solely dedicated to reading novels.

That said, whenever a family, friend, random stranger asks about buying a Kindle I *always* steer them towards a 3g version.  The convince is, to me, worth the price, especially with anyone who travels and does regular subscription reading on it.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I am going to keep my Kindles with previous 3G so that I can do email and other things when my Wi-Fi is not available.  It already paid for itself earlier this year when our Wi-Fi router took a week to get fixed and then later when our power was out for a few days. 

Am not going to bother with the new Touch 3G that just connects with the Kindle Store and Wikipeda. That's a lot of money to pay for nothing of real use to me.  I did order the new Touch Wi-Fi and actually would be happy with a model without the Wi-Fi.  I found that if I take my Kindles along on appointments, that most places I go have private Wi-Fi and I couldn't hook up to it anyway.  The old 3G on my DX and Kindle2 let me read my email and keep in touch while out and about.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I have a K2 3G, and find myself keeping the 3G turned off 99.9% of the time. I only turn it on to download books. I do all of my book shopping from the computer, and now that library lending requires wifi (or computer hook-up), I ordered the wifi Touch this time. It's cheaper and I only read books on the Kindle. I have enough unread books on the Kindle   that when we go on vacation, I don't have to worry about downloading. I have a Droid for other surfing (unlimited data), and I have also ordered the Fire.

I hope I don't regret it, but with my phone, I don't think I will.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

HeyDrew said:


> . . . whenever a family, friend, random stranger asks about buying a Kindle I *always* steer them towards a 3g version. The convince is, to me, worth the price, especially with anyone who travels and does regular subscription reading on it.


It is also a good option for those that prefer not to address the configuration WiFi requires.

While I have a 3G, I typically connect to WiFi as it is much faster - but I like computers.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah, sounds like wifi only is definitely not for you. So it's great Amazon puts out models with 3G and cheaper wifi only ones so we can all get what we need!  

My Kindle rarely leaves my home, so I'm fine with wifi only.  Even when traveling I always have a lot of books on it.  I don't do magazines or newspapers etc. on the Kindle.  Can't stand the Kindle versions, would rather read them on my iPad's larger screen and have all the photos etc.  

When traveling I don't really bother keeping up with that kind of stuff anyway.  I'll read some on my Kindle or iPad (or soon my iPhone) on the plane, and that's about it usually.  I almost always stay in hotels with wifi as well, and soon will have my iPhone for internet on the go for checking e-mail etc. anyway.

So again, it's great that there are multiple Kindle options so we can all find what we need.  3G is definitely the way to go for people who take their Kindle around with them everywhere and get newspapers, blogs etc. downloaded daily for sure.  Wifi is better for someone like me who has wifi at home and seldom takes their Kindle anywhere.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I knew I needed a 3G Kindle. When the K3 SO wifi only came out, I convinced myself that the price was so nice it would work just fine.  The first 3 months were great!  Our place was wireless and when we went home for a visit the in-laws were wireless too.

At the end of September we went home between assignments and the in-laws had gotten rid of the wireless and gone to a mifi.  They take it with them everywhere they go.   No more wireless for me. 

3 days later, we were on the road to our next assignment.  8 weeks in Vermont with a possibly of extension.  Because of the short assignment, we were put up in a hotel suite.  With the extension option, there's a chance we could be here up to a year.  The wifi on my 2-K3s connects only 50% of the time and I have the hassle of putting in the password every time.  I'm beating my head against the wall! This just isn't working out at all.  I guess that's what I get for being cheap! 

I'm seriously considering upgrading both Ks to the new one...with 3G...but the release date is such that I may or may not be in this location when it arrives.  That makes it difficult to place an order.  

I'll never purchase another wifi only product and won't even consider a Fire unless 3G is added.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

sebat said:


> I'll never purchase another wifi only product and won't even consider a Fire unless 3G is added.


Of course I pre-ordered the Fire because it's a Kindle gadget and naturally I have to have it.  But this recent WiFi experience has me wondering... On the other hand, I paid all sorts of money for an iPad with 3G, and then paid more money for the monthly 3G and barely used it. I rarely took the iPad out of the house. It became sort of the household gadget for whoever happened to be sitting around and wanted to watch another episode of _Madmen_.  The iPad has been sold, in anticipation of the Fire, and I am hoping that the Fire becomes the same sort of in-house gadget and that I am happy with the WiFi only. We'll see how this all works out.

L


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Leslie,
> 
> MiFi is a personal WiFi hotspot device. I use a Virgin Mobile Wireless Network Router MiFi 2200. There is a Novatel one, too, and I think you can get one from Verizon as an add-on to a phone plan...
> 
> ...


Yep, it's a nice product. I get the $20 a month plan, and I can use it with my computer (when the house power goes out), my iPad, both iPod touches, and my Kindle 3.

Mike


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Leslie said:


> Of course I pre-ordered the Fire because it's a Kindle gadget and naturally I have to have it.  But this recent WiFi experience has me wondering... On the other hand, I paid all sorts of money for an iPad with 3G, and then paid more money for the monthly 3G and barely used it. I rarely took the iPad out of the house. It became sort of the household gadget for whoever happened to be sitting around and wanted to watch another episode of _Madmen_.  The iPad has been sold, in anticipation of the Fire, and I am hoping that the Fire becomes the same sort of in-house gadget and that I am happy with the WiFi only. We'll see how this all works out.
> 
> L


This must be a familiar scene across America. My hub and I do the exact same thing while watching episodes of _Mad Men_ on Netflix Instant Play--he's playing with the iPad, and I'm playing WWF (with you!)


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

sebat said:


> I'm seriously considering upgrading both Ks to the new one...with 3G...but the release date is such that I may or may not be in this location when it arrives. That makes it difficult to place an order.


You could always pick up a Kindle Keyboard 3G at a Best Buy or Target in the Vermont area.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

KayakerNC said:


> You could always pick up a Kindle Keyboard 3G at a Best Buy or Target in the Vermont area.


I could, but I already own 2 Kindle Keyboards. If I'm going to spend the money, I want to upgrade both to touch 3G with SO.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

sebat said:


> I could, but I already own 2 Kindle Keyboards. If I'm going to spend the money, I want to upgrade both to touch 3G with SO.


Maybe they'll be selling those at Target et al. right after the release. I saw the new little mini-Kindle at Staples on 10/13 which was about 2 weeks after it was released. I don't know when it first appeared in the store, however, maybe days before I was there.

L


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Maybe they'll be selling those at Target et al. right after the release. I saw the new little mini-Kindle at Staples on 10/13 which was about 2 weeks after it was released. I don't know when it first appeared in the store, however, maybe days before I was there.
> 
> L


That's what I'm hoping for. We've got a Staples...no Target or Best Buy.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

sebat said:


> The wifi on my 2-K3s connects only 50% of the time and I have the hassle of putting in the password every time.


The same password for the same WiFi connection? This should not be happening, but exceedingly frustrating.

The Kindles must see different channels or other difference in the hotel WiFi each time they sniff out a signal.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Elk said:


> The same password for the same WiFi connection? This should not be happening, but exceedingly frustrating.
> 
> The Kindles must see different channels or other difference in the hotel WiFi each time they sniff out a signal.


Yes, the same wifi connection. Even when I click on the hotel's remember me, it still doesn't remember the password.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

At the hotel I was at this week, this is what I had to go through:

First screen: Enter room number and last name. Click next.
Second screen: Choose a data plan (although only one was listed: one day for $0.00 but I still had to click the radio button). Click next.
Third screen: Review terms and conditions, click "I agree" and then click next.
Fourth screen: Review my room number, name, price for data plan ($0.00), click "Yes" for the "Is all info correct?" button, then click "Finish."
Fifth screen: "An error has occurred. You must enter your name and room number." (This came up every single time.) Click "Retry."
Sixth screen: A place to enter name and room number (again). Click next.
Seventh screen: Review terms and conditions again. Click "I agree" and then click next.
Eighth screen: "You have successfully subscribed for the next 24 hours. Here is a PIN. Please make a note of it in case you need to re-login in the next 24 hours."

The PIN was a complicated thing with letters and numbers so I wrote it down.

The clip on the ethernet cable was broken off, so if I jiggled the computer more than a little bit, the cable came out of the socket and the connection was lost, which required re-logging in. I discovered after trying three times that the PIN never worked so I stopped "making a note of it" and just ended up going through the whole shebang to login...every single time. 

On my Kindle, there were a few extra steps: I had to go to settings, scan for available networks and select the one I wanted. Then I'd get a message, "This network requires a login procedure. Would you like to go to the experimental browser?" I'd choose yes and then start from the beginning of screen one, above, with the same results, including having to enter my name and room number twice. Even after doing all that, about half the time the connection failed.

Because I was at a conference at the hotel, they waived the Internet connection fee ($12.95/day) for conference attendees. You can be sure that if they expected me to pay that much money, I would have been on the phone demanding some decent service. As it was free, I just put up with it and did a fair amount of browsing and email checking on my iPhone. And decided that I must have Kindles with WiFi and 3G, too.

L


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't need 3G so I don't get it. I use my Kindle in a lot of places but I download books at home and I don't read the New York Times.

The worst Kindle I've had for connections was my Kindle DX which is 3G only.  My connection was down more often, by far, and when it was down it was usually down for days. My ADSL line hasn't been down in two years. When it was down two years ago it was a problem in the phone line.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I always prefer the 3G option.  It's also the option I went with when I bought my Chromebook and it has come in handy many times.  

It has become a point of discussion between my girlfriend and I.  She is tempted to get a Kindle Fire, but is disappointed that it is WiFi only.  She has WiFi at home, but it is sporadic (again, frustrating for me with the Chromebook).  A 3G option would be most handy, like the iPad has.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

This is a very interesting discussion.  Thanks.  We have K2i's so no 3G issue right now.  We have ordered a Fire though and I can see us going through some of the same problems that Leslie has had.  In the past, we have been taking our netbook on trips in addition to our Kindles.  Conncection issues have always bee unique to the particular hotel we stayed at though.  I don't recall a single instance where we didn't have to call the operator to get instructions/passwords.  Make sure you get all of your wifi info when you are checking in.

Also, wifi use on cruise ships is very expensive.......and slow.  If you are going to originate emails, compose them in notepad,etc. before going online and then cut and paste.  Download as many things as you can before you leave.  That's what we do with books and will probably do with movies, music, and audio books on the Fire/Kindles.  FWIW


----------



## kisala9906 (Sep 4, 2011)

Most anyone who has a Smartphone that is with them all the time doesn't really need 3g because most smartphones have a built in Hotspot you can turn on. I got the 3g Kindle touch but the with the Fire I can just turn my Hotspot on, on my phone and not worry about having a wifi connection nearby.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

kisala9906 said:


> Most anyone who has a Smartphone that is with them all the time doesn't really need 3g because most smartphones have a built in Hotspot you can turn on. I got the 3g Kindle touch but the with the Fire I can just turn my Hotspot on, on my phone and not worry about having a wifi connection nearby.


Not so much. I can tether my phone to my laptop, but not to my Kindle. Without paying extra I have no ability to generate a hotspot for WiFi. And my phone is a couple of years old so I'm not even sure it's capable if I paid for it!


----------



## kisala9906 (Sep 4, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Not so much. I can tether my phone to my laptop, but not to my Kindle. Without paying extra I have no ability to generate a hotspot for WiFi. And my phone is a couple of years old so I'm not even sure it's capable if I paid for it!


Hmm... my Iphone does and everyone I know who has a smartphone can do it. =( I did say most anyone tho. =P


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's the reason I'm happy I got a WiFi only iPad and sue the MiFi when needed.  I can use it for my laptop, iPad, and soon for my Fire and i'Touch.

Betsy


----------



## kisala9906 (Sep 4, 2011)

I have looked at those little pay as you go hotspot things but none of them ever have coverage where I live! =(


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I can see where Hawaii might be a problem, LOL!  Not feeling sorry for you, though!  

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I don't have a smartphone, nor do I want one. I want a phone to make calls, and a kindle to read on.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Shastastan said:


> Also, wifi use on cruise ships is very expensive.......and slow.


It never occurred to me that ships would have WiFi (I am far from the cruise type). Fun little factoid.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Elk said:


> It never occurred to me that ships would have WiFi (I am far from the cruise type). Fun little factoid.


Some people like to use it for phone calls via Skype so they can use their webcams.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

kisala9906 said:


> Hmm... my Iphone does and everyone I know who has a smartphone can do it. =( I did say most anyone tho. =P


My smartphone can be a 3G hotspot, but at a cost. Verizon charges you to use it as wifi hotspot...at least that's how I read it and I'm pretty sure that's correct.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> My smartphone can be a 3G hotspot, but at a cost. Verizon charges you to use it as wifi hotspot...at least that's how I read it and I'm pretty sure that's correct.


Exactly. And for the little I'd really use it, it's not worth it to ME. It's clearly worth it for some people, and that's o.k. too.


----------



## kisala9906 (Sep 4, 2011)

KindleGirl said:


> My smartphone can be a 3G hotspot, but at a cost. Verizon charges you to use it as wifi hotspot...at least that's how I read it and I'm pretty sure that's correct.


Hmm... I didn't know that about Verizon I know ATT Tmobile and Sprint all don't do that, just uses your data plan and with sprint most people have unlimited anyway! That sucks about Verizon tho!


----------



## SoCal (Feb 7, 2011)

wi fi only works fine for me.

I generally download etc at home and have wifi.

I just got back from a tour of China/Tibet. I subscribe to a magazine and was able to get each weeks issue via Wi fi.
It took a little bit of work.  Was also using free wifi for my iphone.

3G is very spotty in my area.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Most of the time my Kindle uses the wifi at home to connect.  I don't like signing onto wifi hotspots in cafes, etc....I have just never felt safe doing it, but I rarely turn on the wireless outside my home.  The 3G comes in really handy when I travel internationally, though.  One time I arrived at midnight and sent hubby a message with my cab info from inside the taxi en route to the hotel using my Kindle 3G + light.  It made me feel much better.

I really can't decide whether to get the 3G or Wifi only on the Kindle Touch now.  

N


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have the K3 3G and I am leaning towards 3G again with the touch, although I am a bit dismayed to read about the browser not working like before. But since nobody has one yet to try out, I will wait to see. 

I don't have a phone capable of 3G while on the road, or browsing that is. My Iphone is on a prepaid pay as you go plan and only works on wifi and to make calls. Meaning I have no data plan on it. But even if the browser on the new Kindles is crippled, I would still be able to get books and my blogs where ever I am at. I guess its a case of pay for it once and you have it, just in case.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

I cancelled my order for a Kindle Fire because I want one with 3G and am hoping they will come out with one in a few months(although I like the 7 inch size). Where I live, in a rural area, I am not around Wi Fi hot spots. I have 3G on my Kindle 3 and had a Kindle 2 that had 3 G so it is really important to me.
Brenda B.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I work two jobs in two offices. One I have control of the environment so I am thinking of installing a wireless router. That way my Kindle and Fire will work at least 2.5 days of the week when I am not at home! At the other job I'll just have to suffer but I doubt I would be bringing the Fire to that site (too much potential for theft). 

Just today I heard about a new book from an author I like. Of course I had to have it instantly so I ended up buying it on my iPhone and started reading it there. I'll send it to my Kindle and sync it when I get home tonight. It's moments like that that I really, really miss the 3G.

L


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

WiFi only is not for me either.  I don't have WiFi where I work, plus I'm in the field a lot and don't frequent WiFi hotspots.  3G came in handy on my last trip.  I was in Newport R.I.  As I was leaving the ship I grabbed my Kindle.  My sister made fun of me.  As we were walking around waiting for our tour to start, I downloaded a walking tour book and we wandered the town learning about Newport's history.  She didn't make fun of me as I grabbed my K in Boston because I downloaded another 2 tour books.  Couldn't do that with WiFi only.  I'm hoping my Fire will be a semi replacement for my Touch so I'm OK with no 3G for that.  But I don't want to give up 3G for my K.


----------



## dbeman (Feb 23, 2011)

Opting for 3G makes sense for folks who are on the road a lot and subscribe to periodicals. However Wi-Fi only works for those who only read books on the road, as you can simply load your ereader up before you leave home.


----------



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

I hooked WIFI up at a relative's house last weekend. Step by step, took about twenty minutes, mainly because I was writing everything down. She went straight for the Kindle download and loved it.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I have reliable wifi in my home, but I would not go without 3G.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I don't like wifi only either. I have an iPad that is wifi only, it was a gift.  That is why I have no interest in the fire. It is wifi only.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I have and love my wifi only iPad 2.  But I really only use it home and office/campus and there's wifi both places.  Also I live downtown in a major city so free wifi is pretty ubiquitious in restaurants etc.  Hell, the pizza place/bar I went to for happy hour with colleagues last night had free wifi.

But obviously it's different for people not in major cities, and for people who carry their gadgets everywhere.  My iPhone is the only thing I need 3G on since it's the only gadget that goes everywhere with me.  Different for us guys since we don't have purses to lug gadgets around in!   If it doesn't fit in my pants pocket, it's not getting carried around--beyond back and forth to the office as I always have my briefcase and often take in my iPad as I have a ton of pdfs of scholary journal articles related to my research and teaching on it.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

This morning we lost Internet for a few hours due to the snowstorm. I've become very spoiled on the weekend when I like to lie in bed, turn on my Kindle, download the New York Times and then read it for an hour or so. Not this morning! Sigh....I am really looking forward to having the Touch with 3G. I just hope I like the screen.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You need a MiFi, Leslie.... 

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You need a MiFi, Leslie....
> 
> Betsy


I actually spent some time looking at those yesterday, but they are not cheap! Most were in the $229 to $250 range. They can be much cheaper ($19.99) but that requires a 2 year contract for a data plan which costs $50/month. I decided this was more of a dent to the pocketbook than I can afford right now.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

True enough, the cost for me was offset by not getting a 3G iPad or having to pay the higher iPad fees for the way I would be using it.  Your mileage may vary.

Betsy


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

My phone can serve as a Wifi hotspot, so I don't worry about having 3G coverage in any of my other devices.  It worked surprisingly well this past summer when we had a multiple-day power/internet outage from the big storms.  All of my gizmos (netbook, kindle, tablet, nintendo DS) were online with no problems.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You need a MiFi, Leslie....
> 
> Betsy


I tried out the in-laws MiFi the last time we were home. The speed was very inconsistent at least in the southern part of IL. If my husband and I can't completely replace our internet with it, $50 is just too much pay a month. He games and I want to be able to stream movies at the same time.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Data caps would keep you from using a mifii as your main Internet with streaming movies etc.,meven if the speed was sufficient.

It's more just for on the go use unless you don't use much bandwidth at home.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There is an unlimited MiFi plan on Virgin Mobile... however I seldom stream movies and don't stream games at all, so it's never been an issue with me, but I can see that it would be for some.  Leslie just wants her New York Times, however, so neither the speed nor the streaming limits would be an issue...   but it is pricey to buy into.  

As I said, I offset the up-front cost by having a WiFi only iPad and only buying access as I actually need it, I'm sure it's paid for itself by now in the savings.

Betsy


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> As I said, I offset the up-front cost by having a WiFi only iPad and only buying access as I actually need it, I'm sure it's paid for itself by now in the savings.
> 
> Betsy


Guess I missed this the first time around. Might have to take another look.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sebat said:


> Guess I missed this the first time around. Might have to take another look.


If you are doing a lot of streaming, it might not be a good fit for you. I do little streaming, mostly Internet surfing, email, downloads.

Betsy


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If you are doing a lot of streaming, it might not be a good fit for you. I do little streaming, mostly Internet surfing, email, downloads.
> 
> Betsy


If I was paying $50 a month, I would want it to replace my internet completely but on a pay as you go type thing I could consider it a supplement. Right now we are living in a motel so I'm not able to stream at all and can barely get my WiFi K to hook up.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I almost never pay the $50 for unlimited, I typically pay either the $10 for ten days/100 MB or the $20 for 30 days/500 MB.  But again, I don't often stream, so those two are sufficient.

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)

Linjeakel said:


> I have to agree - I've always had 3G Kindles, because the only place I can be sure to get a wi-fi connection is at home. I just don't frequent places that have public wi-fi - and it appears to be pretty hit and miss anyway - and we don't have it at work.
> 
> As much as I've been complaining that we can't get the Fire here in the UK, the fact that's there's no 3G AND you can't tether it to your phone (like all Kindles) does temper my disappointment a good deal. Why make a smaller, more portable tablet and then restrict it's connectivity when you're out and about?


It's extremely unreasonable to expect the Kindle Fire to have free 3G. No tablet offers that. It's far too expensive. The Fire can play videos and is much more advanced, meaning more data usage. They would have had to find a carrier to offer a data plan for it and they all already offer a tablet of their own.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> It's extremely unreasonable to expect the Kindle Fire to have free 3G. No tablet offers that. It's far too expensive. The Fire can play videos and is much more advanced, meaning more data usage. They would have had to find a carrier to offer a data plan for it and they all already offer a tablet of their own.


I think you misread her post. At no time was she talking about FREE 3G, just wanting 3G as an option. I'm sure on of the carriers would gladly pick it up and offer a plan for it if Amazon made it an option. Hopefully they'll get enough interest for one.. I love my (not free) iPad with 3G and I couldn't imagine having a tablet without 3G.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I debated long and hard on whether to pay the extra $50 for the 3g touch and in the end I opted for WIFI only for that one.  It's intended to be left at home so I don't really need the 3g.  Of course, I may regret that later.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I think you misread her post. At no time was she talking about FREE 3G, just wanting 3G as an option. I'm sure on of the carriers would gladly pick it up and offer a plan for it if Amazon made it an option. Hopefully they'll get enough interest for one.. I love my (not free) iPad with 3G and I couldn't imagine having a tablet without 3G.


That's very unlikely. All the major carriers are already subsidizing the iPad, Samsung Galaxy Tab or Motorola Xoom. I can't see that they'd be interested in picking up another.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> That's very unlikely. All the major carriers are already subsidizing the iPad, Samsung Galaxy Tab or Motorola Xoom. I can't see that they'd be interested in picking up another.


Sure they would, it's more money for them. Gives their customers yet another choice and it's good business. People are already willing to pay the data plan, they already have the infrastructure in place to support it... As a matter of fact, it wouldn't need to be just one carrier.. Look at the iPad, it's now with Verizon and AT&T... Plus, it's a lower price point device that would attract many, many new customers and those customers are going to want to stream from the cloud, so they'll be paying for the higher price plans.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Gotta agree with luv. . . I expect Amazon are 'in talks' right now to see if they can get a carrier (or carriers) to support a 3G Fire.  What would be great, from my perspective, is if the contract could be paid via Amazon rather than via the cell company.  And while I don't know -- my Xoom is WiFi only and suits me -- I wouldn't have thought the carriers are 'subsidizing' the various tablets. . . .Sure, you get a discount if you sign an extended contract, but they expect that the buyer will become so used to the convenience that they won't consider cancelling or switching it at the end of the contract period.  And that is exactly what happens!  

Also, my understanding is that data is easier to transmit than voice. . . . .lots of times if there's a weak signal a text will go through where a voice call won't.  I won't be hugely surprised if, at some point the contracts flip to where data transmission is standard and you pay extra to have voice capabilities as well.  Or at least that there would be an option to go either way.  I guess that's kind of what you have with the existing tablets that don't have actual 'phones' in them.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am very curious to see how it goes with me, the Fire, and Wifi only. I had a 3G iPad for 15+ months and paid $30/mo for the unlimited data plan (I bought my iPad on the last day possible and didn't want to cancel the plan because then I'd lose it forever). Looking back, I paid $450 and probably used $8 of data! LOL. I never made the transition from the iPhone to the iPad and the iPad stayed at home. What will happen with the Fire? Will I be streaming movies, playing games or will it just sit around, unused (like the iPad did)? I have to say, it won't irk me as much to have an unused device sitting around (if that is what happens) that 1) didn't cost as much initially and 2) isn't costing me something every month.

Yes, I know, you could argue that Prime costs me every month but I've had Prime since the minute it was introduced and think it's a good deal for me, so having it for the Fire will just be a bonus.

L


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I am very curious to see how it goes with me, the Fire, and Wifi only. I had a 3G iPad for 15+ months and paid $30/mo for the unlimited data plan (I bought my iPad on the last day possible and didn't want to cancel the plan because then I'd lose it forever). Looking back, I paid $450 and probably used $8 of data! LOL. I never made the transition from the iPhone to the iPad and the iPad stayed at home. What will happen with the Fire? Will I be streaming movies, playing games or will it just sit around, unused (like the iPad did)? I have to say, it won't irk me as much to have an unused device sitting around (if that is what happens) that 1) didn't cost as much initially and 2) isn't costing me something every month.
> 
> Yes, I know, you could argue that Prime costs me every month but I've had Prime since the minute it was introduced and think it's a good deal for me, so having it for the Fire will just be a bonus.
> 
> L


Me, too.....sort of.. I didn't get an Ipad but have a Fire on order. I have bought cell phone plans in the past with unlimited minutes. Got stuck in a 2 year contract and discovered that I used the phone for less than 15 minutes a month and averaged about 8 minutes a month. We have prepaid cell plans and Ooma now--saving around $150 per month, too. I think it would be great to have a tablet with phone capabilities to do video calls while we are traveling. Still hoping that improved technology will get to the cruise ships, too.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

WiFi is fine for me for an e-reader for my personal usage needs, and that's why I pre-ordered the touch WiFi. However, I won't be buying a Kindle Fire tablet unless/until a 3G/4G model is available, as a tablet is something I would want to have internet access anywhere, any time.


----------



## Rainha (Sep 20, 2010)

I have a very long commute on public transportation.  I will never buy a Kindle without 3G.  I have plenty of books downloaded to the Kindle, but one of the things I love about it is the ability to be spontaneous with my reading.  With 3G, I can decide when I finish a book that I want to immediately move on to the sequel, rather than kill time reading something I'm only sort of interested in. 

I'm not very happy with the newest Kindle release.  I'm not interested in a touch screen, but the version without a touch screen doesn't offer 3G.  I'm sure the Kindle Keyboard will be discontinued sooner, rather than later, and I'm hoping when it is, they'll add a regular Kindle with 3G.  Thankfully, my Kindle Keyboard works fine for now.


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

We didn't have wifi at home when I bought mine, so got the wifi +3G.  For the wifi-only downloads (personal documents) I had to go sit at (or park near) a coffeeshop.  As mentioned, there are places with no wifi, and places with wifi that is impossible to access or isn't compatible with the Kindle.  We do have wifi at home now, but am still glad to have the 3g when traveling - don't have to ask friends or family members for their passwords!

As far as the personal portable hot spots, we tried one of those & never were very happy with the results, though we were trying to use it for more than just the occasional link-up.


----------



## PhillyGuy (Dec 18, 2010)

Rainha said:


> I have a very long commute on public transportation. I will never buy a Kindle without 3G. I have plenty of books downloaded to the Kindle, but one of the things I love about it is the ability to be spontaneous with my reading.


I also read on my Kindle on daily transit, and look on 3G as being important for other reasons.

Suppose I am reading an article from the fabulous www.longform.org. The night before I may have found it on my home PC and clicked "Sent to Kindle." Next day, I'm reading the personal document on my Kindle, on the Philadelphia subway, and half way through, there's often a "CONTINUED" link. Without the 3G internet, I would forget about the first half of the article before I got to the second, if I ever did.'' (There are lots of other uses for everywhere internet, but I thought I'd just mention one of the less obvious ones.)

Unfortunately, the Touch seems, based on what they say at Amazon.com, to not have internet (except for Wikipedia). Instead, all you can do with 3G is to purchase content from Amazon. Hopefully they will back down on that, but if they do take away the free worldwide internet, the whole value of the Kindle for me goes way down.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

The need for 3G or not really comes down to a few basic things:

1.  Do you take your Kindle with you everywhere?  If so more likely that it's worth the money for you.  If it seldom leaves the house, maybe not worth it.

2.  Do you read periodicals, blogs etc. so that you're needing to connect once a day or more to download new material.  If so, 3G is a good investment.  If not, just a matter of how often you need to buy new books on the go.

3.  How prevalent is free wifi in the places your frequent?  If you're in a major city like me where these days more restaurants/bars/coffeeshops offer free wifi than don't, then maybe it's not as much of a need.  If you're in a rural or suburban area, or often stay in hotels that don't have free wifi etc., them it's more of a need maybe depending on where you stand on numbers 1 and 2.

4.  Do you have another portable internet device like a smartphone to handle simple things like checking e-mail on the go.  If so, it's less of a need.  If not, probably nice to have something you can use to check gmail etc. when out and about.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mooshie, well stated.

For me, 
(1) I take my Kindle with me, but it has tons of books on it already and, see (3)
(2) I don't read periodicals on my Kindle
(3) Free WiFi is pretty common in most places I frequent.
(4) I have another portable device (see 1) to read email, etc.

So no, 3G isn't essential for me, though I say that having two Kindles, one with 3G, and a MiFi that gives me 3G.

Betsy


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

mooshie78 said:


> 4. Do you have another portable internet device like a smartphone to handle simple things like checking e-mail on the go. If so, it's less of a need. If not, probably nice to have something you can use to check gmail etc. when out and about.


Just a reminder, though, that checking email and other websurfing via 3G is not available on the Touch 3G - just on the Kindle Keyboard and earlier 3G models.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Just a reminder, though, that checking email and other websurfing via 3G is not available on the Touch 3G - just on the Kindle Keyboard and earlier 3G models.


And that is what is bothering me just a little bit about the new models. Of course so far nobody has one in the hands so I still hold out hope, but since people have been informed by Customer Reps of this, it might be the end of quick simple every web on the Kindles. 
I have a smart phone, but I turned it into a prepaid so it cannot work on 3g browsing, only wifi. It basically functions like a Ipod Touch with phone and text. I don't have any tablets or any other 3g device other than my current K3.

But if the 3G will be limited in the new models, I don't really think it would be as much a deal breaker for me as the K3 was. I might just get the wifi then. 
Just not sure yet. I will wait until the first batch is shipped out and see reports of people, just to confirm on the 3G limitations.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Just a reminder, though, that checking email and other websurfing via 3G is not available on the Touch 3G - just on the Kindle Keyboard and earlier 3G models.


I have a K2 with 3G, but it's not the greatest for web surfing that's why I've ordered a Fire--even if it's just wifi.


----------

